# best shampoo/condioner for sensitive skin?



## mollybear (Jul 14, 2009)

im trying to find a good shampoo/conditioner for sensitive skin preferabbly without sulfates (SLS). also how often do you wash your dogs?

thanks.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I can't recommend a shampoo or conditioner for sensitive skin as my two don't have that problem, but I bathe London & Preston once per week. 

I know several members on here will be able to suggest a wonderful product for you to try!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Have you tried a good oatmeal shampoo?


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

EarthBath makes a hypoallergenic shampoo and oatmeal conditioner. The ingredients are natural and non-toxic too  You might also want to use only natural products around the house (no chemical cleaners, synthetically scented products, etc.).

NikkisMom posted this excellent article on bathing and skin care
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=47364


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

for a very mild shampoo use dr bronners mild unscented baby shampoo as it has all organic oils and castille soap or you can get pure castille soap from trader joes if you want real basic. I have an allergy dog that is extremely sensitive and i use the dr bronners weekly on her to keep pollens and dust off her 

oatmeal can be drying and alot of allergy dogs are allergic to oats as it is a grain so hypoallergenic is best for dogs with skin issues


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I dont know if you can get this brand there, but our new groomer just tried this on H & D ... its Sulphate free

paw4pets


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

the puppy looks good but did not see all ingredients but the adult has rosemary which i am skeptical with and the conditioner on puppy has macadamia nut and that is toxic to dogs so not sure i would go with that one - do you have the ingredients on the puppy shampoo? I am always looking at good shampoos for dd 


QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Sep 3 2009, 11:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825747


> I dont know if you can get this brand there, but our new groomer just tried this on H & D ... its Sulphate free
> 
> paw4pets[/B]


----------

